# Patrick Swayze Dies At 57



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Patrick Swayze lost his battle with pancreatic cancer today at age 57. He was a great actor and a great human being. He will be sorely missed. My thoughts go out to his family and loved ones.


----------

